# Barbies Sentra



## pherschel (Jun 29, 2004)

Look what I spotted at the strip mall! Barbies car!










and ...


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

pherschel said:


> Look what I spotted at the strip mall! Barbies car!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha thats a lot of pink...I kind of like it though..but then again I am a girl haha


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

dear god thats hideous, but it seems ok if a girl was driving tho, then again, its gotta be a girl cuz no man in his right mind would drive that...no offense girls.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

eh the stillen lip looks okay, did it have the fill kit or jsut the lip? that color is definetly ugly though.

to each his own.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Holy shit that is pimpin. Ide rock that all day but hey, us preps love pink. What can I say?


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

It reminds me of Mary Kay cars.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

andre said:


> It reminds me of Mary Kay cars.


cept its not a cadillac.


----------



## UnosGirl (Jan 31, 2004)

I said the same thing on b15 hehe I'm going to stick with my black and hot pink i'm not that girlie :thumbup:


----------



## BleedGarnetB15 (Jun 9, 2004)

i dont think it is that bad looking but i SURE HOPE it really is a chicks car though!!!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

on another angle..... its easy to find in a parking lot! and you could probably leave the keys in it..... who's going to steal it  





as long as the owner likes it :thumbup:


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

It needs rims.


----------

